# كيفية فورمات جميع البارتشن



## كوركيس شمشون (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل
بركة الرب معكم
اخوتي لدي سوال وهو كيفية اجراء القورمات لكل البارتشن وكيفية تقسيم الهارد الى بارتشنات وتحديد احجامها
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## mr.hima (26 ديسمبر 2010)

عندك برنامج برتشن ماجيك يا كوركيس شمشون 
وهل عندك جهاز تاني علية ويندوز علشان تركب علية الهارد اللي انت عايز تقسمة 
لو مندش قولي وفي حلول تانية وانا معاك لغاية ماتقسم الهارد


----------

